# Free range dog food.



## emily445455 (Apr 8, 2008)

Hello  I recently decided to only eat free-ranged, humanely killed meat. I'd like to do the same in terms with dog food.

Currently I buy Purina One dry food, wet food, and Alpo wet food.

Just looking for information, options (that don't cost a ton of $$), different brands, etc. 

Thanks


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Ooh, I don't know of any commercial brands that use free-range meat. I assume it would be very expensive....I'll try looking around to see if there's one available. I think feeding raw would be the only way to guarantee that they're getting humanely-raised meat.

I can 100% guarantee that Purina and Alpo don't use free-range meat, that's for sure.


----------



## emily445455 (Apr 8, 2008)

Willowy said:


> Ooh, I don't know of any commercial brands that use free-range meat. I assume it would be very expensive....I'll try looking around to see if there's one available. I think feeding raw would be the only way to guarantee that they're getting humanely-raised meat.
> 
> I can 100% guarantee that Purina and Alpo don't use free-range meat, that's for sure.


Thanks for your response. I'm not against feeding raw...hubby on the other hand, lol. How much does it cost and how much work does it entail? I've found free-range chicken, still looking for beef and pork.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

How much you spend on a raw diet seems to depend on your area and your sources. For me....well, I do know where to get humanely-raised meat. But $$$! Actually the price isn't so bad but it's not really an option for me with 3 big dogs. 

Hmm, Natural Balance Organics says they use free-range, humanely raised chicken, and doesn't seem to cost much more than regular Natural Balance: http://www.animalworldnetwork.com/nabaorfodryd.html

Blue Buffalo says their lamb is free-range...but I think most lamb meat is free-range, because they don't do well in feedlots. Whether this means they're also humanely raised/slaughtered or not I don't know: http://www.petfooddirect.com/store/...&zmam=90031077&zmas=13&zmac=74&zmap=201107713

That's all I could find. The problem with having convictions is that sometimes it's inconvenient and expensive  .


----------



## wimsey (May 19, 2009)

My pups just got some grass finished ground beef for supper tonight. I wish I could feed them free range raw all the time, but it's not financially possible for me. The farmer I get my meat from, Thundering Hooves, does package some meats for dog consumption. It's still quite pricy, even direct from the farmer. 

I usually feed premium kibble (Origen) and supplement occasionally with chicken wings, frames, and necks, cooked meats we're not going to eat before it goes bad, and a few other things I buy specifically for the pups from Thundering Hooves. 

You might do better with game meats.


----------



## stella0719 (Sep 9, 2009)

You might wanna check out Orijen, they have a 6 Fish, regular adult, and new regional red that according to there website is all free range or wild fish. I guess you could email them to find out more about it. I have been feeding Stella Orijen puppy and regular adult for about 2 years now, and plan on switching in regional red when it comes out next month. Hope that helps, let us know what you go with. Orijen is a lil more expensive that what your feeding your pup now, it is about $2 - $2.15 per pound, but widely regarded as the best dog food on the market.


----------



## mightymal (Sep 23, 2009)

If you want to do free-range, humane meat, I would strongly suggest going raw or home-cooked. It is more work than kibble, but it is truly the only way to KNOW that the food you are feeding is free-range, humane, and HEALTHY for your dog.  Just about any meat you can get at your local farmer's market can be given to your dog on a raw diet, so you can support humane free range meat AND your local farmers - win/win for everyone! 

There are a bunch of stickies at the top of this forum on raw feeding - I'd start looking there for raw diet info.


----------



## Canadian Dog (Nov 3, 2007)

Raw is very cheap if you know any hunters. They usually have freezer burnt or meat that is a few years old and they need room for this years meat. Hunters, like the rest of us, hate throwing out meat. I try to feed her for $1. a pound. I used to pay $58. for a 28 pound bag of Orijen, which she didn't want to eat.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Mmm, yeah, I forgot about game meat. It's the ultimate in free-range, humanely killed (if the hunter is good anyway). The local Freecycle always has a few posts of someone trying to get rid of old, freezer-burnt game meat. Could be done quite cheaply, and, since it's been frozen for a long time, you don't have to worry about parasites. I really need to get a chest freezer so I can respond to some of those Freecycle posts......


----------



## Singato (Sep 30, 2012)

It is kind of you to try go with free range beef, but keep in mind many of these cows graze on public lands and have done an enormous amount of damage to the ecosystem. They compact the soil in riparian areas causing streams to incise and riparian plants dry up, they introduce invasive species by bringing seeds in their fur and cow patties, they have contributed to the listing of many endangered species, they have a role in the high severity catastrophic wildfires in the west, and they compete for forage with elk, deer, antelope, prairie dogs, and wild horses. http://www.sierraclub.org/grazing/

Free range cows often go to the same slaughter houses as the feedlot cows, being trucked in which is likely stressful. 

Free range chicken, and avoiding being part of the demand for all beef products is a kinder solution to the land and the ecosystem. Personally I became vegetarian, but I feed my dogs chicken or fish based dog food. I avoid beef, veal, and lamb.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Acana and Orijen both use free-range meat


----------



## Mheath0429 (Sep 4, 2011)

Check out dogaware.com - They have a list of raw feeding groups under raw feeding resources. You should be able to find Co-op in your area. I am lucky to have a fantastic one and we get Blue Ridge Beef - grass fed, antibiotic free and hormone free amish famed meats and venison from local game hunters.. I spent less than a dollar a day on each of my dogs.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

It's costly but Darwin's, a pre made raw, offers a free range option.


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

I wonder if the OP has found a free ranged food now after 3 years......


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

^^^ ha. Agreed.


----------



## JulieK1967 (May 29, 2011)

Singato said:


> It is kind of you to try go with free range beef, but keep in mind many of these cows graze on public lands and have done an enormous amount of damage to the ecosystem. They compact the soil in riparian areas causing streams to incise and riparian plants dry up, they introduce invasive species by bringing seeds in their fur and cow patties, they have contributed to the listing of many endangered species, they have a role in the high severity catastrophic wildfires in the west, and they compete for forage with elk, deer, antelope, prairie dogs, and wild horses. http://www.sierraclub.org/grazing/
> 
> Free range cows often go to the same slaughter houses as the feedlot cows, being trucked in which is likely stressful.
> 
> Free range chicken, and avoiding being part of the demand for all beef products is a kinder solution to the land and the ecosystem. Personally I became vegetarian, but I feed my dogs chicken or fish based dog food. I avoid beef, veal, and lamb.


Your scenario is not correct in all circumstances. Check out Joel Salatin's work on Polyface Farm in Virginia. He's at the forefront of a small revolution happening in terms of pastured farming systems and it's a process that leaves the land healthier than before it was grazed, not the other way around.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Ha, I didn't even realize the thread was 3yrs old!


----------



## TTs Towel (May 22, 2012)

.......................


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

TTs Towel said:


> Out of curiosity, what exactly do you think "humanely killed" meat means?


I don't think the OP is still active on this forum.


----------

